# 1981 Vantage VLP-540 MIJ $200



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Matsumoku era. Great deal!

Vantage VLP


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would pick that up if it was local.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would pick that up if it was local.


I believe that goes without saying 😄


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

I've been looking for a nice LP style. I have to do some research on this one, not too familiar with it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anthony88 said:


> I've been looking for a nice LP style. I have to do some research on this one, not too familiar with it.


If you snooze... you`ll lose...


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Frenchy99 said:


> If you snooze... you`ll lose...


I sent a message already, waiting for a reply!


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

If no one takes it i will.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If i was closer i would snap it up!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dont ask just buy it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well it's gone.


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Damn... messaged right away, didn't get a reply. Oh well


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------

